

Developers and Depression – Getting Unstuck - andersthue
http://tinyletter.com/devsanddepression/letters/developers-and-depression-getting-unstuck

======
Ezhik
I've watched the video by the author of this newsletter, and a lot of things
did ring true for me. [1]

I moved to the Bay Area all the way from Russia, as a student, with the
intention of diving deep into this startup and developer world. Eight months
later, however, I still have no clue at all what I'm doing. Don't have enough
projects for a portfolio, don't have enough proper skills for a resume.

Got overwhelmed with classes due to not paying enough attention in class,
decided not to take any classes in summer - with the intention of working on
some projects and maybe figuring my life out. Here we are what, three weeks
later, and all I have is a static mockup page for the project and I haven't
opened a code editor in a week.

I still don't know if I actually have a problem or if I'm just lazy, however.
On bad days I feel like it'd be really great if I could just get some magic
pill that would make everything great and solve all my problems. On better
days I almost feel like I can defeat all of this and just go marching forward.
On days like that I can spend twelve hours staring into code and produce
something, but then days, weeks, months will go on with nothing at all.

[1] [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFIa-
Mc2KSk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFIa-Mc2KSk)

